# Anybody near Carrabelle or apalchicola this weekend



## jaymax00 (Mar 18, 2017)

If anyone is staying around here this weekend and would like to go trout fishing give me a shout. I can take up to two people. Help with the gas and that's it. Everything else is ready to go!
Thanks Jay Maxwell


----------



## jugislandrelic (Mar 18, 2017)

I wish I was down there. Do you have trout spots as good as that one you pulled that grouper from?


----------



## jaymax00 (Mar 18, 2017)

I got some 20 inch ones last week Mr. Butch lol. I need them 2 guys that put me on that monster grouper to go with me to give me some of their luck.


----------



## Mike in Al (Mar 20, 2017)

Very generous offer . I hope someone was able to go with you. My sons and I go 3-4 weekends a year and the whole family for a week around Memorial Day. We do a lot of wading around carabelle , east point, and SGI state park. We catch a bunch of trout and an occasional redfish,bluefish or flounder. I'm thinking maybe late April the water will be warm enough for a wade trip. Would love to hear a report of what you caught.


----------



## jaymax00 (Mar 20, 2017)

^^^^ didn't get to go Saturday, and  Sunday Was WINDY! The water temp has dropped about 6 degrees since Tuesday. We caught a bunch of shorts. Going out again this weekend. Next time you all are down let me know maybe we can get together. April through Nov. Im mostly offshore fishing.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking at going this weekend to Lanark.


----------



## jaymax00 (Mar 21, 2017)

I will be out there myself, hopefully the wind will lay more than it did this past weekend. Like I said the water temp has dropped. 2 weeks ago before the cold front we caught 50 plus trout with some flounder thrown in for fun.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 22, 2017)

What's the water temp?


----------



## jaymax00 (Mar 22, 2017)

It was 63 Sunday. It was 69 weekend before.
This was at lanark.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 22, 2017)

The temps should be up unless this latest cold front knocks it back again.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 24, 2017)

jaymax00 said:


> It was 63 Sunday. It was 69 weekend before.
> This was at lanark.



Sharks will be in soon with temps like those. I love fish but the wife and son do not so we go just to have something pull on the rod. Sharks are about as easy as anything when the water is warm.


----------



## jaymax00 (Mar 26, 2017)

The temp this weekend was back up to 67!


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 26, 2017)

jaymax00 said:


> The temp this weekend was back up to 67!



Thanks for the info.

If the weather keeps up I imagine it will hit the mid 70s in 2 more weeks.


----------

